# reloads for 38 special



## azz3man (Dec 31, 2005)

I've reloaded several calibers for many years but not the 38. I'm looking for the cleanest burning powder to reload standard velocity 38 special loads for plinking and target use, not defense loads. Any suggestions for bullet weight (hard cast) and CLEAN BURNING powder, would be appreciated.


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

Hodgdon Clays is a pretty clean powder, and I've heard Titegroup is also pretty good, but I've never tried Titegroup.

Go with a 158grain RNFP or Truncated Cone at first then experiment with different weights if you want. 
Avoid a SemiWadcutter. Least accurate bullet in .38spl in my experience.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

I've burned up a lot of 38's loaded with Unique over the years. They're suppose to have made it cleaner burning, never really worried about it much since it's non-corrosive anyway, not like shooting black powder.


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

I thought this topic deserved an answer.
Mr. TN. Frank I agree with you. 
"clean" is a mute point with smokeless powders.

I burn quite a bit of Winchester 231 in various calibers and it sure ain't the "cleanest" powder in the world.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Oh man, I used to load a lot of 231 in Range Ammo when I worked for Caswell's Shooting Range in Mesa, AZ., that was the ONLY powder we used for everything from 9mm up thru the 44mags. That would be a good powder for the 38 spl., nice, med. burning powder that'll work with jacketed or cast bullets equally well. Yep, 231 would be the one that I'd go with, even though I've use a lot of Unique. I almost forgot about 231, thanks for kickin' in the ol' memory,LOL.

:beer:


----------

